# New member checking in



## G4fast (Aug 25, 2019)

Hello from north central Florida. Just got started smoking about a year ago , having good results using a Weber smokey mountain. Unfortunately I was just diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. I found this forum while looking for recipes I can use with my condition. Thanks in advance for your experience & advice as I learn new recipes & techniques.


----------



## BradinPCB (Aug 25, 2019)

Panama City here!  Just burned in my new PB1100.  Doing steaks tonight once I've seasoned it.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 25, 2019)

welcome to smf, lot's of great people here full of knowledge, sorry to here about the diabetes just stay on top of it, probably the hardest thing is changing your diet.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 25, 2019)

welcome to the club, #2 here also ,I go lite on rubs with sugar in them, not much from rubs even when they have sugar in them. breads/taters ect are the enemy lol


----------



## G4fast (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome. Yeah the diet thing is big , lots to learn.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 25, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 25, 2019)

G4fast said:


> Hello from north central Florida. Just got started smoking about a year ago , having good results using a Weber smokey mountain. Unfortunately I was just diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. I found this forum while looking for recipes I can use with my condition. Thanks in advance for your experience & advice as I learn new recipes & techniques.


Hang in there. I'm also diabetic. You learn to love the steamed veggies, wild rices and a wide variety of salads. Tonight we had smoked brisket salad!


----------



## G4fast (Aug 25, 2019)

I've been doing a lot of studying, seems like a lot of the sauces are a no no. And adjustment of the rubs. And yeah no breads/taters, lol.


----------



## G4fast (Aug 25, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> welcome to smf, lot's of great people here full of knowledge, sorry to here about the diabetes just stay on top of it, probably the hardest thing is changing your diet.





patinlouisiana said:


> Hang in there. I'm also diabetic. You learn to love the steamed veggies, wild rices and a wide variety of salads. Tonight we had smoked brisket salad!


Thankfully my wife is on it & has been amazing in the kitchen. We're getting a handle on it , just had cauliflower rice & butternut squash for the first time with our chicken & it was delicious.


----------



## Charcoal Chump (Aug 25, 2019)

Welcome to the site, enjoy browsing all the wonderful information here.


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 25, 2019)

G4fast said:


> I've been doing a lot of studying, seems like a lot of the sauces are a no no. And adjustment of the rubs. And yeah no breads/taters, lol.


Yep! it is hard to have a sugar free BBQ sauce. Learn to go salt & pepper and taste the meat for a change.


----------



## G4fast (Aug 25, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> Yep! it is hard to have a sugar free BBQ sauce. Learn to go salt & pepper and taste the meat for a change.


No more covering it up with sauces, lol.


----------



## Charcoal Chump (Aug 25, 2019)

Forgot to mention I use just a kosher salt and course grind pepper rub on most of my meats.


----------



## G4fast (Aug 25, 2019)

Charcoal Chump said:


> Forgot to mention I use just a kosher salt and course grind pepper rub on most of my meats.


Thank you. Like Patinlouisiana said time to taste the meat not the sauce.


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 25, 2019)

G4fast said:


> I've been doing a lot of studying, seems like a lot of the sauces are a no no. And adjustment of the rubs. And yeah no breads/taters, lol.




Check out the sauces by G Hughes that are getting more and more popular. They're all good considering they are sugar free, but the spicy one is by far the best. They have a whole line of sugar free bbq sauces/marinades/etc out these days


----------



## drdon (Aug 26, 2019)

Nature Coast welcome to ya! Glad they found your condition BEFORE it became a big problem.
Don


----------



## G4fast (Aug 26, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Check out the sauces by G Hughes that are getting more and more popular. They're all good considering they are sugar free, but the spicy one is by far the best. They have a whole line of sugar free bbq sauces/marinades/etc out these days


Thank you I'll look into those.



drdon said:


> Nature Coast welcome to ya! Glad they found your condition BEFORE it became a big problem.
> Don


Thanks & that's for sure.


----------

